# FBQ 2496 Range??



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a simple question..

At what FR can the FBQ operate??

I have one already running my SW's which will probably run between 2
0-80hz.
But can I add a second one to do the range from about 80-600hz??

I know a deq could do it,but I suppose I'm just trying to keep the mids out of ant extra AD/DA coversion.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> At what FR can the FBQ operate??


20Hz-20KHz..

brucek


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I am not sure if the FBQ is the same, but the DCXs range can be extended by using a low Q filter at the low/high end of its range. Such use extends the function of such units, but is not as accurate. If used in such a way proper loop back measurement would be recommended before real world implementation.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

joz said:


> But can I add a second one to do the range from about 80-600hz??


Sure, as long as you're using an outboard amp for the mids. The only way to connect an equalizer is between the pre-amp and amp.



> I know a deq could do it,but I suppose I'm just trying to keep the mids out of ant extra AD/DA coversion.


You'd be surprised how sonically pure the conversion is on digital gear these days, even cheap stuff like Behringer. It won't be a problem as long as you're using a good equalizer. If you notice any audible artifacts, then upgrade the equalizer.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

> Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, as long as you're using an outboard amp for the mids. The only way to connect an equalizer is between the pre-amp and amp.
> ...


Cheers thanks,atm the the FBQ is doing the eq/peq and no probs so far.



Also so I don't start another thread..

Is it possible to get an extension lead for midi connection??

The one on the edirol is very short.


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

brucek said:


> 20Hz-20KHz..
> 
> brucek



Excellent thanks,just makes me wonder why people use it just for bass??


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

joz said:


> Cheers thanks,atm the the FBQ is doing the eq/peq and no probs so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a pair of 5Mtr (in/out) leads with my USB/Midi adapter with no know issues.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Thanks Wayne,yes my system is active with amps for each driver.
> Ok great so I can plug another FBQ into the bass driver output from my RaneAC23.


Or an analog EQ, if you prefer...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Excellent thanks,just makes me wonder why people use it just for bass??


Because most people don't have separate amplification. Upgrading from a basic receiver, which is what most people have, to all the additional hardware needed to accommodate full-range equalization is a big-buck proposition, even if you buy used gear. Not to mention the required real estate in the equipment rack...

For most people with a late-model receiver, the on-board equalization is adequate or their needs, especially with the more upscale receivers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

spearmint said:


> I use a pair of 5Mtr (in/out) leads with my USB/Midi adapter with no know issues.


Jaycar??






Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Because most people don't have separate amplification. Upgrading from a basic receiver, which is what most people have, to all the additional hardware needed to accommodate full-range equalization is a big-buck proposition, even if you buy used gear. Not to mention the required real estate in the equipment rack...
> 
> For most people with a late-model receiver, the on-board equalization is adequate or their needs, especially with the more upscale receivers.
> 
> ...



ofcourse thanks.


----------



## spearmint (Apr 24, 2006)

joz said:


> Jaycar??


Possibly, although most if not all musical instrument shops would also stock them. You can also use a USB extension as an alternative method, i.e., have the adapter located at the crossover instead of at the computer.


----------

